

300,000 mirrors: the world's largest concentrating solar plant (377 MW) - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/slideshows/renewable-energy/see-worlds-largest-thermal-solar-plant-370mw-under-construction-mojave-desert/

======
MikeCapone
This is the Ivanpah project in the Mojave desert, being built by Brightsource
Energy.

